# suche gute Grafiktabletts



## Swordsman (3. November 2003)

Hi an alle,
Hatte die Search-Funktion benutzt  !
Aber kaum ein annehmbares Resultat erzielen können.
Ob Ihr so lieb wäred, mir einige zu empfehlen  (Prei bis 100€  ca.)
Danke im Voraus 

MfG
Da SwordsMan


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. November 2003)

Da du gerade erst damit anfangen möchtes, was ich zumindest denke, dürfte dir das *Wacom Volito* Grafiktablett vollkommen ausreichen.

Wacom Volito für 54,95€ @ Amazon.de 

PS: Immer nur Wacom kaufen, der Rest ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Swordsman (3. November 2003)

Danke habe mich auch schon entschieden.
Werde deinem Rat fast befolgen 
Und das *Wacom Graphire3 Classic Grafiktablett A6 *bestellen.
Da eine Tastenbelegung bissel wenig ist meiner Meinung nach danke !


----------

